# Need help pulling #'s off of old Furuno & Garmin



## Hangover (Aug 5, 2013)

Hoping someone out there might be able to help me.

Just got a "new to me" boat and I would like to pull off the #'s (waypoints, routes, tracks) etc from the existing GPS's before I re-do the electronics. I'm doubtful that I'll keep either of the older Plotter/Sounders but who knows.

One is a Furuno GP-1650 WF C-MAP NT and the other is a Garmin GPSmap 182.

These are older units and I don't have any of the necessary hardware to get the numbers off of them. I assume this is possible, but suspect that some kind of proprietary cable or card is required and since I don't see these units being used in the future I don't want to invest in the hardware but don't want to lose the #'s. Unfortunately these are from the previous owner and I'm trying to pull off the #'s as a courtesy.

I'm happy to compensate someone for their time and effort and can bring the units to you to get it done. Also, if someone needs these units as a back-up or replacement to yours, I'll make you a sweet deal on them.

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Contender (Apr 4, 2012)

I have the a similar Furuno and was told by an electronics guy there was a special card reader required, though I didn't verify this with a second source.

I have the same Garmin,but only used it as a backup so not much data on it and never tried to pull anything off, though I'll take a look next time I'm at the boat.

Interested in what you find out.


----------



## RockB (Oct 11, 2007)

I may be able to get the numbers off the 182. Shoot me a PM.


----------



## Hangover (Aug 5, 2013)

PM sent. I'm local in PCB too.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm interested in buying the 182 as a backup unit. Thanks


----------



## bfish (May 19, 2008)

I would just scroll thru and write them down then delete


----------



## Contender (Apr 4, 2012)

If you can scroll through them, take a picture of the screen with your phone, you then type them into a spreadsheet and you will always have them, plus reloading into a newer machine can likely be done from a laptop


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

If the majority of your numbers are public, you can be taught by a few on the forum how to get it all free for your new machine. If you know which ones are your honey holes, just write those down. Most all public numbers are already posted multiple time somewhere In This forum's archive.


.


----------

